# The Upside of Infidelity



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

You'll love this TAM. Hannah Rosin, you know, her of the "End of Men" fame? Well guess what? She's now telling us that "research" and "therapists" have found a upside to affairs...oh yes! 

I guess when men aren't needed anymore anyway, it's ok to focus less on the blame and more on the underlying emotions.

Marital infidelity: Can cheating on your spouse save your marriage?

And here's an even better one: of the cheating wives who are planning on spending time with their lovers over the holidays (as surveyed, of course), 72 percent of them think that 2014 will be a good year for their relationship with their spouse. :rofl:

New Survey Sheds Light On Cheaters' Holiday Plans


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes its much easier to have a wife cheat on me from her yearning something instead of my dumb idea of thinking communication would be key and keep it way less messy. Actually discussing stuff and bullsh%t like commitment.

What was my dumbass thinking


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Read through about half of that article before I got sick to my stomach.

What a load of horsesh*i*t.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder to save a marriage if only 1 affair will do it or will multiple affairs make the marriage super strong?


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

aug said:


> I wonder to save a marriage if only 1 affair will do it or *will multiple affairs make the marriage super strong?*


"Reinforcements have arrived."
(I tried to visualize an army of OM/OW/enablers/toxic friends on the front yard)

..a few minutes later "nuclear launch detected"


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Hyper-feminist tripe. If the article had the parties reversed, no one would be saying an affair was a good thing.

Can you imagine hearing out of these same people, "Wife, try to imagine how much hurt your husband feels for cheating on you. You own part of this, too."


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

If you read the comments on both pages, however, you may find some faith restored in humanity. No one likes a cheater.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I loved this line "Now the focus is less on blame and more on the underlying emotions exposed by an affair." Seriously? I'm sure the cheaters are rejoycing and parading down the street.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting the New Survey Sheds Light On Cheaters' Holiday Plans was conducted by a website for affairs. No wonder they say "Affairs are helping to save marriages and this survey provides definite proof of that."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PreRaphaelite said:


> You'll love this TAM. Hannah Rosin, you know, her of the "End of Men" fame? Well guess what? She's now telling us that "research" and "therapists" have found a upside to affairs...oh yes!
> 
> I guess when men aren't needed anymore anyway, it's ok to focus less on the blame and more on the underlying emotions.
> 
> ...


*ARGHHHHH!*:cussing::slap: :wtf:

All they did was to run, pretty much word-for-word, a press release from a cheater's hook-up site. Idiots!

I get the same press releases at work. I delete them. It'll probably be waiting for me when I return to work. Oh. I just remembered. I forgot to set my "Away from my desk" auto response on my work account! DOH!


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

It's a really dumb internet article, like so many others, alas.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

From a stand point of selling magazines, its highly effective. It keys into a specific market, the 48% of cheating women and it justifies their actions. That is a lot of subscriptions sold. This world is dark and evil sometimes. 

From a marketing professional stand point its a "cash cow".


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

PreRaphaelite said:


> You'll love this TAM. Hannah Rosin, you know, her of the "End of Men" fame? Well guess what? She's now telling us that "research" and "therapists" have found a upside to affairs...oh yes!
> 
> I guess when men aren't needed anymore anyway, it's ok to focus less on the blame and more on the underlying emotions.
> 
> Marital infidelity: Can cheating on your spouse save your marriage?





from the cheating wife in the article said:


> The wife talks about how alone she feels when he goes away. She has no friends here, and no one to talk to.


Well boo f'n hoo. The man was away serving this country. Last thing he needs to worry about is a cheating wife at home. Supporting our military needs to start with their f'n spouses.
He was away from her, and I'm going to guess he didn't cheat. 

Once again, it all boils down to character.




> And here's an even better one: of the cheating wives who are planning on spending time with their lovers over the holidays (as surveyed, of course), 72 percent of them think that 2014 will be a good year for their relationship with their spouse. :rofl:
> 
> New Survey Sheds Light On Cheaters' Holiday Plans


Such great mothers and fathers.


----------

